# Win7 "verliert" eSata Festplatte



## Rofi (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

seit mehr als einem Jahr besitze ich eine externe Sata-Festplatte, welche unter Windows Vista (64bit) einwandfrei funktionierte. Seit ca. einem Monat habe ich ein neues Motherboard sowie Windows 7 (64bit) auf dem Rechner. Seither verabschiedet sich die Platte still und leise, wenn der Rechner eine Weile an ist. Sie ist dann im Explorer auf einmal nicht mehr zu finden. Erst nach einem Rechnerneustart ist sie wieder da.

Danke Euch für Tipps.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## PC Heini (10. Juli 2010)

Grüss Dich

Ist es möglich, dass ev der Ruhemodus für diese HD aktiviert ist?
Ansonsten mal die Chipsatztreiber neu installieren.
Oder; Der HD den alten Laufwerksbuchstaben wie unter Vista zuweisen.
Dies mal meine ersten Ideeen.


----------



## Rofi (5. August 2010)

Besser spät als nie, oder, PC Heini,

meine Antwort meine ich. Danke Dir.

Es scheint aber etwas an der Einsteckkarte zu sein. Sie hat zwei E-Sata Anschlüsse. Irgendwann war die Platte auch bei einem Neustart nicht mehr zu sehen, weshalb ich sie am zweiten Anschluss angesteckt habe. Dort war dann alles in Ordnung bis jetzt. Die Platte fängt wieder an, sich zu verabschieden und ist auch bei einem Neustart nicht immer sichtbar.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## PC Heini (5. August 2010)

Nun, wenn dies eine separate Einsteckkarte ist, würde ich die mal aus ihrem Slot nehmen und wieder einsetzen. Möglich, dass es an den Kontakten liegt. Wenn dies auch nix bringt, mal mit ner anderen probieren. Vlt liegt bei der jetztigen ein Defekt vor.
Noch ne Frage; Hat die externe HD eine eigene Stromversorgung oder von dieser Karte?


----------



## Rofi (6. August 2010)

Danke PC Heini,

ja, die Western Digital Platte (Mybook 1TB) hat ein Netzteil mit eigener Stromversorgung aus der Steckdose. Beim heutigen Rechnerstart war die Platte "anwesend". Wenn die E-Sata Karte wieder spinnt, werde ich Deinen Rat beherzigen und sie evtl. sogar mehrmals aus dem Slot nehmen und wieder einstecken um wieder einen guten Kontakt herzustellen. Falls das nichts bringt,... es ist noch Garantie drauf.

Gruß,
Rofi


----------



## PC Heini (6. August 2010)

Jo, machst das mal. Hoffe, dass dies dann auch Abhilfe schafft. Dümmer wäre es, wenn die Elektronik im ext. Festplattengehäuse rumspinnen würde.
Wenn was ist, meldest Dich einfach wieder. Dann sehen wir weiters.


----------

